# Having to keep pedaling all the time otherwise chain goes slack - Help?



## coffee_king (29 Apr 2014)

Hi there
I'm afraid I don't know much about bikes, but my girlfriends bike has developed an issue that I hope someone can help me out with.

You have to keep pedaling the bike otherwise the chain goes slack and the derailleur moves towards the front of the bike and it all starts to get a bit caught up.
I asked a friend and he said he thought it might be the freehub body.

Any thoughts?
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## oldroadman (29 Apr 2014)

coffee_king said:


> Hi there
> I'm afraid I don't know much about bikes, but my girlfriends bike has developed an issue that I hope someone can help me out with.
> 
> You have to keep pedaling the bike otherwise the chain goes slack and the derailleur moves towards the front of the bike and it all starts to get a bit caught up.
> ...


Freewheel/freehub not working properly. Probably bunged up with muck. Solution - strip and clean, or if corroded, replace.


----------



## coffee_king (29 Apr 2014)

Thanks for the response.
Do I need any special tools for this?


----------



## MikeG (29 Apr 2014)

coffee_king said:


> Thanks for the response.
> Do I need any special tools for this?


Yes. You'll need to visit you local bike shop to buy the appropriate tool (it isn't expensive).


----------



## coffee_king (29 Apr 2014)

What is the name of said appropriate tool please?


----------



## Tim Hall (29 Apr 2014)

coffee_king said:


> What is the name of said appropriate tool please?


If it's a freehub, you'll need a freehub lockring tool, chain whip and (usually) a big allen key. If it's a freewheel you'll need the appropriate freewheel removal tool and plenty of muscle. For either option you'll need a socket or spanner to fit the tool.

See the Sainted Sheldon for the difference between freehub and freewheel.


----------



## Arjimlad (29 Apr 2014)

..like this one for Shimano freewheels ..http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cyclo-Freew..._sim_sg_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=1RZGE2Y80H09F4AJBRT4


----------



## mcshroom (29 Apr 2014)

If it's a dead freewheel that needs removing, you might save yourself a lot of swearing (and possibly some spilt blood) by getting the LBS to remove it. Screw on freewheels are a pain to remove as they are continually tightened while you are riding them.

A simple first try might be to spray WD40 into the freewheel itself and leaving it to soak for a bit as it might loosen anything that's getting the pawls stuck.


----------



## Leaway2 (29 Apr 2014)

I had to clamp the freewheel tool in a vice and turn the wheel.


----------



## Hacienda71 (29 Apr 2014)

Check your jockey wheels as well. if they are not turning freely or the chain has come off one then it will make the chain go slack when you stop pedalling. The most likely cause though is the freehub or freewheel being sticky as said.


----------



## oldroadman (30 Apr 2014)

Good thought, jockey wheels are always worth a check and clean out, or simply replacing. Makes a difference. As the current thinking goes, marginal gains!


----------



## JasonHolder (30 Apr 2014)

My thought- you've put some grubby oil on the chain instead of proper lube. Nothing to be ashamed of.

It did that to me when I used baby oil on mine one time many years ago.
Pwahaha true story


----------



## User6179 (30 Apr 2014)

Lift back wheel of ground and spin pedals , if the pedals keep spinning with wheel then its the freehub/wheel.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Apr 2014)

My chain kept going slack when freewheeling. It was caused by the gubbins holding the rear hub together being done up too tight, stopping the wheel freewheeling properly.


----------



## oldroadman (30 Apr 2014)

ColinJ said:


> My chain kept going slack when freewheeling. It was caused by the gubbins holding the rear hub together being done up too tight, stopping the wheel freewheeling properly.


Good point - nothing worse than a tight gubbins


----------



## ColinJ (30 Apr 2014)

oldroadman said:


> Good point - nothing worse than a tight gubbins


I have a fuzzy head again today - I can't remember what they are called. Surely they are not just _'nuts'_?


----------



## Cycleops (30 Apr 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> It did that to me when I used baby oil on mine one time many years ago.
> Pwahaha true story


Did your friend in the pic do it for you?


----------



## ColinJ (30 Apr 2014)

User said:


> Cones and lock-nuts?


_Lock-nuts_ - d'oh, that's it!


----------



## T4tomo (1 May 2014)

Leaway2 said:


> I had to clamp the freewheel tool in a vice and turn the wheel.


Me too, best way to remove a tight freewheel IMHO.


----------

